# GABA



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Does anyone know much about GABA? I only ask because I;ve heard it can be used to help with anxiety; big problem of mine (not the only use for it of course) but I have read that it's been banned in uk. How come?


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

it's been banned because it works. simples. it can be felt working within a few minutes of taking it.

i didn't know it helped anxiety. it's generally used for gh release and a better quality of sleep. i used it prior to a workout and got a killer pump from it.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Yea its banned. Similar to ghb and helps you sleep.

Im prety sure I seen bulkpowders.co.uk do it. If not purebulk do it from the us. Iv been looking at geting some myself.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nemises said:


> Yea its banned. Similar to ghb and helps you sleep.
> 
> Im prety sure I seen bulkpowders.co.uk do it. If not purebulk do it from the us. Iv been looking at geting some myself.


Do you know why it has been banned?



coflex said:


> it's been banned because it works. simples. it can be felt working within a few minutes of taking it.
> 
> i didn't know it helped anxiety. it's generally used for gh release and a better quality of sleep. i used it prior to a workout and got a killer pump from it.


I could have been misinformed...I had heard that it helped with anxiety...a sort of sedative?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

It's really good for anxiety but had been banned becuase its chemically simliar to ghb


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

welshman said:


> It's really good for anxiety but had been banned becuase its chemically simliar to ghb


Oh right, so it's like rohypnol?

Do you know if it has the same effect or is just similar in it's chemical structure/components? I've actually been both drugged and given rohypnol (for medical pruposes), and I must say, it was quite nice :laugh:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

welshman said:


> It's really good for anxiety but had been banned becuase its chemically simliar to ghb


true...but in fairness it's like comparing coffee to speed. i think the main reason though is because it crosses the blood/brain barrier...which is only achievable by drugs normally...

have you tried 5HTP for anxiety, katy? also the bach rescue remedy works quite well. spray under the tongue when needed


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

coflex said:


> true...but in fairness it's like comparing coffee to speed. i think the main reason though is because it crosses the blood/brain barrier...which is only achievable by drugs normally...
> 
> have you tried 5HTP for anxiety, katy? also the bach rescue remedy works quite well. spray under the tongue when needed


Mmm, resuce remedy had no impact at all unfortunately. My anxiety is pretty severe and my GP hasn't been able to help. The only thing they have offered recently is benzos, which I want to steer well clear of.

I have no intention of medicating myself daily, but for example, when doing very long car journeys I could do with a little help...I become an absolute wreck!!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

do you have any idea what causes the anxiety? there must be something underlying that you're not addressing...

sorry if this sounds flippant...cos i'm sure you've tried all sorts of angles.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

coflex said:


> do you have any idea what causes the anxiety? there must be something underlying that you're not addressing...
> 
> sorry if this sounds flippant...cos i'm sure you've tried all sorts of angles.


Yeah I've had it for 10 years. I've had all sorts fo therapy, anti-depressants, accupuncture, new diets etc. I'm currently having hypnotherapy which is unearthing all sorts of horrible stuff, but at the moment my anxiety still remains. :crying:


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

Katy said:


> Oh right, so it's like rohypnol?
> 
> Do you know if it has the same effect or is just similar in it's chemical structure/components? I've actually been both drugged and given rohypnol (for medical pruposes), and I must say, it was quite nice :laugh:


You'd have to use loads of it to have the same effect as rohypnol (this is a guess obivously as I'm not into the drugging of women) :whistling:

As Coflex said the main difference is ghb crosses into the brain whilst gaba can't, dont know why they realy banned it tbh as it was awesome for anxiety and gave you really good nights sleep (most vivid dreams).

I used to suffer the most terrible anxiety and have recently found it seems to be cigs and alchohol that is the main cause for mine. Going out on a Saturday night and drinking and smoking (dont do either in the week) would make anxious to the point where I woudln't want to leave the house, no I don't do either and problems gone :thumb:


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

Katy said:


> Yeah I've had it for 10 years. I've had all sorts fo therapy, anti-depressants, accupuncture, new diets etc. I'm currently having hypnotherapy which is unearthing all sorts of horrible stuff, but at the moment my anxiety still remains. :crying:


wow....sounds pretty deep. i wish you luck with it. and in all fairness, i doubt you'll find a natural remedy to combat suppressed psychological trauma.

nlp/cbt would be a good thing to read up on. re-label the fear you have so it doesn't have the same impact on you.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I Used GABA about 12 years ago...It's a GHB precurser, it was supposed to help release natty GH when sleeping.

It did have a bit of an slightly anxious feel to it itself as you were dropping off to sleep IIRC and I don't suffer from such things...

Surprised it's baned, used to get tubs of it over the counter in H&B and the like


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

coflex said:


> wow....sounds pretty deep. i wish you luck with it. and in all fairness, i doubt you'll find a natural remedy to combat suppressed psychological trauma.
> 
> nlp/cbt would be a good thing to read up on. re-label the fear you have so it doesn't have the same impact on you.


Thanks. I've tried CBT. I'm actually trained in psychology and therapeutic approaches but sadly nothing has worked for my own problems.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I used it quite a bit maybe 7-8 years ago before it was banned. It gives an ususual tingling sensation for a few minutes shortly after taking. It never did anything for my quality of sleep though.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> I used it quite a bit maybe 7-8 years ago before it was banned. It gives an ususual tingling sensation for a few minutes shortly after taking. It never did anything for my quality of sleep though.


Banned? I bought some the other week, it's called dymatize got 111g tub for £10 in a supplement shop where I live...


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

JKDRob said:


> Banned? I bought some the other week, it's called dymatize got 111g tub for £10 in a supplement shop where I live...


yeah lol they list it here

http://www.dymatize.com/index.php?src=directory&view=products&submenu=SM_Amino&category=Amino%20Acids&query=%28category.ne.Specials%29.and.%28category.eq.Amino%20Acids%29&srctype=detail&back=products&refno=56&category=Amino%20Acids


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

nice find....there u go katy...problem solved


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah lol they list it here
> 
> http://www.dymatize.com/index.php?src=directory&view=products&submenu=SM_Amino&category=Amino%20Acids&query=%28category.ne.Specials%29.and.%28category.eq.Amino%20Acids%29&srctype=detail&back=products&refno=56&category=Amino%20Acids


That's the one! Why can I buy it if it's banned lol. Should I stop taking it then? I do like the tingling sensation it gives and the weird dreams.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JKDRob said:


> That's the one! *Why can I buy it if it's banned *lol. Should I stop taking it then? I do like the tingling sensation it gives and the weird dreams.


Cos some people are willing to risk prosecution!


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Katy said:


> Cos some people are willing to risk prosecution!


Oh well, I'd better stock up then. Come down to Bristol and get some?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeh I did notice some places still claim to stock it, I assumed it was some sort of less potent replica version.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Yeh I did notice some places still claim to stock it, I assumed it was some sort of less potent replica version.


Does the job mate, mines the stuff on the link. The guy from where I bought it says it from the US...


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> yeah lol they list it here
> 
> http://www.dymatize.com/index.php?src=directory&view=products&submenu=SM_Amino&category=Amino%20Acids&query=%28category.ne.Specials%29.and.%28category.eq.Amino%20Acids%29&srctype=detail&back=products&refno=56&category=Amino%20Acids


Small problem they dont deliver to the UK. :confused1:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Its very cheap from purebulk


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

bassline boy said:


> its not banned???i can buy all the time in my pals shop in leeds,great stuff love it used to take 2 big spoon fulls befor bed felt like a mild E love it lol,you can still get it very easy.if it may be banned but people still sell it.


As far as I know it is banned...as in, it's illegal to sell...doesn't mean no on sells it, but if they do, they could get into trouble.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

I use it alongside melatonin to help with quality of sleep as i dont sleep an awful lot.

Have you looked at Rhodiola Rosea Katy, its an adaptogen but I find it helps with stressful situations, (might be different to your types of anxiety) get caps tho, the powders rank :lol:


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

I never knew this could be banned?

I am thinking its just the UK, as all the listings on a well know action site Gaba is available but only from the US,

Not one from the UK available,


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

lol just saw the post above me


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'd like to make it clear that I'm no sourcing!!!

I simply want info about the effects of the drug...  Although I appreciate links to sites, I don't think it's beneficial to the reputation of this site.

Thank you though.


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Illegal my ars3, there's loads of Gaba in the techno section of HMV. :rockon:

I will post something sensible one day....maybe...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

bassline boy said:


> chill out katy lass lol its nowt bad you can get this at some sites advertied on this site no big deal in my eyes,get some bought and have some good kip yeah


As far as I'm aware, GABA's production and sale as a supplement in the UK has been banned by the Medicines and Healthcare Regulatory Agency (MHRA).

If there are companies on this forum selling it then they will have their advertising sponsorship terminated.

L


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

It must work I stay chilled all the time take it 3 times a day with 5-HTP no stress lol

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Gaba-500-Mood-Support/dp/B003FG4ZL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1286047697&sr=8-2


----------



## jonniequest (Sep 29, 2010)

katy did you try chlopromazine from the doctors , its an anti psychotic but its makes you sleep alright , and totally got rid of my anxiety im not on it any more ans my anxiety is totally bearable , also if you do any cocaine or stimulants , stop as they are killers for anxiety even coffee gives you anxiety im sure you know all this though ,

but try chlopromazine worked for me there strong pills i slept like a brick , but felt a little drowsy in the morning


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I've tried GABA but didn't get a lot from it in all honesty.

Have you tried Inositol? The powder not pills/caps. - this is a totally legal supplement that I have found helps with anxiety. If your interested just say and I will give you a link where I get it from - reasonable price and good quality. Failing that just Google Swanson Inositol Powder.

HTH


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

OldMan said:


> I've tried GABA but didn't get a lot from it in all honesty.
> 
> Have you tried Inositol? The powder not pills/caps. - this is a totally legal supplement that I have found helps with anxiety. If your interested just say and I will give you a link where I get it from - reasonable price and good quality. Failing that just Google Swanson Inositol Powder.
> 
> HTH


I've never heard of this. Is it addictive?



jonniequest said:


> katy did you try chlopromazine from the doctors , its an anti psychotic but its makes you sleep alright , and totally got rid of my anxiety im not on it any more ans my anxiety is totally bearable , also if you do any cocaine or stimulants , stop as they are killers for anxiety even coffee gives you anxiety im sure you know all this though ,
> 
> but try chlopromazine worked for me there strong pills i slept like a brick , but felt a little drowsy in the morning


Thanks. I don't do drugs no and am cutting down on alcohol. Isn't chlopromazine addictive?

I'm actually ok with sleep; just sometimes when I go out I get very panicky.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

it got banned as like ghb clubbers got hold ogf it and took **** loads which caused them a few problems. i used it for a while it gives deep sleep or when taken before training a bit of of buzz.

chlorpormazine, (from memory)

The British National Formulary recommends a gradual withdrawal when discontinuing antipsychotic treatment to avoid acute withdrawal syndrome or rapid relapse. While withdrawal symptoms can occur, there is no evidence that tolerance develops to the drug's antipsychotic effects. A patient can be maintained for years on a therapeutically effective dose without any decrease in effectiveness being reported. Tolerance appears to develop to the sedating effects of chlorpromazine when it is first administered. Tolerance also appears to develop to the extrapyramidal, parkinsonian and other neuroleptic effects, although this is debatable.

A failure to notice withdrawal symptoms may be due to the relatively long half life of the drug resulting in the extremely slow excretion from the body. However, there are reports of muscular discomfort, exaggeration of psychotic symptoms and movement disorders, and difficulty sleeping when the antipsychotic drug is suddenly withdrawn, but after years of normal doses these effects are not normally seen.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Inositol is not addictive no.

Try this link:

http://www.healthmonthly.co.uk/1swanson_pure_inositol_powder


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

when did this get banned?

Also you can turn gabba to gbl.Its suposed to be simple look it up on google

Also if you want something to help you get your head down then look up phenazepam its a legal benzo never tried it my self like


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Have taken GABA on and off for years. Is a very mild physical relaxant that also aids the process of getting into deeper sleep if you take it before going to bed. Effects on GH output in response are very mixed in trials and so this effect is not proven.

It is in no way a sedative, totally non addictive, and does not cause an altered state of consiousness or reduce motor control in any way whatsoever. Is not a dangerous substance in anyway at all and there's no risk over overdose or anything like that... for all intents and purposes its just another amino acid.

For it's legal status it's not an illegal drug - you are allowed to own and use it with no legal issue at all. The only thing with it is that no UK based store is allowed to sell it.

The change in the law that restricted it from high street sales was entirely due to pressure on the government from pharma companies who didn't like some trials that showed it to be more consistently beneficial as a mild anxiolytic than many much more expensive prescription meds... had that got out, and people used GABA instead, it would have cost pharma companies millions in the UK.

As for taking it, is a slightly odd smelling powder (smells a little like old socks) that clumps together easily so don't let it get wet. Is pretty tasteless and dissolves very easily in a small amount of water.

About 20 mins after you take you will feel a sense of warmness and tingling that lasts for about fifteen minutes... same as the beta alanine feeling, although with BA its stronger. Some people also get a moment where they feel a slight shortness of breath, but this is harmless and only lasts about 15 secs when the tingling first kicks in. After the tingling it is easier to relax, although if you are wound up it won't do anythign noticable at all... like I said it's not a sedative, and you can't rely on it on its own to get you to sleep or relax you... it helps as a subtle aid only. To get an effective dose take at least 4-5g.

IMO a nice, mildly relaxing amino acid with a rediculous legal status.


----------



## Northern Rocker (Aug 18, 2007)

cant see it being banned if Amazon UK sell it. This is the product I use:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Now-Foods-Powder-Vegetarian-servings/dp/B0013OVZB0/ref=pd_sxp_grid_i_2_0

probably a loophole as Amazon UK are selling it but it seems to be shipped from marketplace sellers in Jersey


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

bassline boy said:


> its not banned???i can buy all the time in my pals shop in leeds,great stuff love it used to take 2 big spoon fulls befor bed felt like a mild E love it lol,you can still get it very easy.if it may be banned but people still sell it.


Some do aye... most independant supplements shops for example :whistling: 



bassline boy said:


> all this talk of gaba is making me want some,of to get a tub this week and get that nice warm fidgity feeling befor a nod off..i like it this time of year when im trying to bang some mass on


 :thumb:

I've used it fair bit Katy but I dont suffer from anxiety so cant comment on that side of things. I use/used that and melatonin (which a kind friend sends me from the states) both for same reason.... to get deep restful sleep which I find they both do


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

have u tried b vitamins? helps my sister greatly

http://www.suite101.com/content/vitamin-b-for-anxiety-and-panic-disorder-a70971


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

the problem lies though when you stop taking all these remedies that have been linked????????


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

just ordered some off amazon, cheers for the link northern rocker

reps


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I WANT SOME!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2010)

smaj210 said:


> *it got banned as like ghb clubbers got hold ogf it and took **** loads which caused them a few problems.* i used it for a while it gives deep sleep or when taken before training a bit of of buzz.
> 
> chlorpormazine, (from memory)
> 
> ...


makes me want to throw up just thinking about that stuff


----------



## Tommydragon (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got a glass infront of me right now. I take it after a late gym session. Really helps relax.

I bought 2kilo of it last year on the net! Still so much left.

I would recommend to all.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Biovea sell it, you guys sure it's banned :S


----------



## Paco_pix (Feb 8, 2012)

I've just took some GABA before sleep! 6g is the effective dose for me. I feel better rested in the morning. Ive been taking it on and off for years! Here in Spain is cheap as fcuk


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I think the reason GABA was banned was something to do with crossing the blood-brain barrier.

I think it could be worth a shot, it increases Alpha waves, and decreases Beta waves that can contribute to nervousness and anxiety.

Even though it is banned it is still widely available as its very low on the radar, and can be bought on ebay/Amazon.

I do sypathise with the Anxiety, I used to suffer quite a lot, can be crippling and exhausting, hope you find a solution.


----------

